
To Understand Religion, Think Football - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/39/sport/to-understand-religion-think-football-rp
======
venomsnake
I do think of it in exactly that way. But football fans, whovians, trekkies
and all other sorts of harmless geeks and freaks don't expect the world and
the law to bend over backwards to accommodate their hobby or fandom.

